# Make audio louder?



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm currently on cm 7.2 RC1 with the glitch 13.1 kernel. The audio seems really low compaired to my HTC incredible running Cm7. Is this a phone issue? Is the phone just notoriously quiet?

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

This app should help.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.equalizerapp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

What kind of audio are you talking about, in-call audio, listening to music on headphones, through the speaker?

Also, I'd highly recommend upgrading to the latest AOKP. Less issues and just all around better than CM 7.2.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

knivesout said:


> What kind of audio are you talking about, in-call audio, listening to music on headphones, through the speaker?
> 
> Also, I'd highly recommend upgrading to the latest AOKP. Less issues and just all around better than CM 7.2.


I mean all the audio is low. Ill try aokp again, but for the half day I was on that calls sounded terrible

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Hm, I have run into the issue with call volume (which might be what you experienced), but that's with all MTD roms so I don't know why CM7 would be any different than AOKP. If you use the glitch kernel, it should help the issue. There'a also a call volume script that you can use to fine tune the volumes. I haven't had any other audio issues, I use the glitch kernel which has voodoo sound, and also use DSP manager.


----------

